

Camelot Unchained Kickstarter tech demo - tlear
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/13861848/camelot-unchained/posts/451168

======
tlear
They seem to be doing a really clever thing developing a full scale demo as
Kickstarter progresses. They are making a graphics engine for mass scale
battles and network/server piece separately. Then they want to put it together
and make available probably at the last KS week.

